# Wismec Reuleaux RX2/3 vs Minikin v2



## David Pilkington (30/8/17)

I have always said that I will give myself till 10K on the puff counter of my AL85 till I upgrade. I am sitting at 7.5K now and am averaging around 2K a month. So I have just over a month to decide.

The one that I have always had my eye on is the Minikin v2. I have only heard amazing things about the mod but R1500 sans batteries is a little pricey for me. So my question is, what will I get from the Minikin that I would get form the RX2/3 at around 66% of the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Po7713 (30/8/17)

David Pilkington said:


> I have always said that I will give myself till 10K on the puff counter of my AL85 till I upgrade. I am sitting at 7.5K now and am averaging around 2K a month. So I have just over a month to decide.
> 
> The one that I have always had my eye on is the Minikin v2. I have only heard amazing things about the mod but R1500 sans batteries is a little pricey for me. So my question is, what will I get from the Minikin that I would get form the RX2/3 at around 66% of the price.


Hi I had the RX2/3 and I bought myself the Minikin V2 at Vapecon. Firstly build quality on the V2 way way beter, secondly battery life on the V2 way beter. I love my V2 lol. At the end of the day just go to a shop and hold both of them that's the important part, you have to be comfortable with the device in your hand or you won't be happy. Happy vaping 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

